# Commissioning Artists for Line Art today!



## astrangeone (May 24, 2013)

As you guys know, I carve rubber stamps for fun. It's a type of art in itself, but I usually need line art to do so.

Here are some examples:


Spoiler



* Ness, from Earthbound!






* Dark Mark from Harry Potter!





* Screw You!





* Giygas from Earthbound





* House Crests, Harry Potter





* Master Chief, from Halo





* Twilight Crests *shudders*






 
I'm looking for line art of:
- monsters from Monster Hunter (Rathalos, Rathian, Brachydios)
- logo/icons of the monsters from Monster Hunter (yeah, those are pretty interesting versions)
- a Moogle

PM me to work out a payment plan or even a trade! I'm up for trading custom rubber stamps for art! I can pay with paypal in the currency of your choice. 

Would prefer the art to be in a digital format...


----------

